# Anyone live near train tracks?



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Not sure where to post this but does anyone live near train tracks? Looking into a property that is maybe 40-50ft from the train tracks...I'm concerned about the vibration when heavy commercial trains come through. I have a 135g glass and planning on a 210g or 240g acrylic...

Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

All I know is my niece is selling her home I. Squamish as the trains vibrate at night and hitch up and bang togesther. So I suggest you check all hours before buying . They thought fine. Till they moved in and every night a shaking house and banging . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

yah I know how that feels. I'm currently living with inlaws who are about the same distance from train tracks in coquitlam...ground level I don't feel the vibration really but I do hear them banging...main floor on the other hand is a different story. Feels like 2 second mini quakes when the cars are linking up. Although, the train yard is only a few blocks away. I'm used to it now though and the market is so horrible at the moment, gota find a compromise somewhere.

All my tanks are at my parents place temporarily so I don't know what the effects are on large tanks near train tracks.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Wouldn't take the risk in my opinion, the last earth quake dec 29th? I had a marine land 27 gallon cube tank in storage few days iunno what made want to set it up again. I went to get it the glass top shattered.... Had to get a new glass top cost me $40 not bad... But tank was empty and garage not to warm.... Dunno if a tank fill win water would minimize stress on glass.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

sigh.......


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I live around HWY 10 and !52nd about 3 blocks from the train. We are on a hill above the tracks and can hear them every night . It also wakes my 1 year old up every so often . We can here the horn over our TV. You Can here them coming easily from Cloverdale as they blow there whistle at every intersection.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I work about 30 feet from train tracks. Not a huge problem in an office environment but even for us, when the train rolls by, you cannot conduct a telephone call in those offices that face the tracks. Couldn't imagine living next to it, which some people do right here down the street. When I have a glass of water on my desk, you can see the vibrations as the trains roll by.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm mostly concerned with the vibration and impact on tanks long term. House is newer (2011) with vinyl windows...cross road is about 4-5 blocks away so I'm hoping the noise isn't too much of a bother for us.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you are OK with living there then perhaps the acrylic option is your best bet. I love my acrylic tanks.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure how bad it would be, however, I would bolt the stand into the wall to provide more rigid stability for the tank. If things are going to move (during an earthquake, for example) you want everything to move together "as one". All of the stands for my tanks are screwed or bolted into the wall.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Your tanks should be fine if you're that far away from the tracks. I have friends with tanks in building right next to the tracks, overlooking the tracks even. Noisy but not tank-shattering. HOWEVER, this is just an opinion and I will take NO legal responsibility for any decision made either way:bigsmile:


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

lol, I think I'm good to go...spoke to Archers plastics where I'll be getting my acrylic tank made. He wasn't worried at all. Infact, his shop is right behind the train tracks in Port Moody. My 135g glass tank tho...eh should be ok.

Thank you all for you input. I don't even own the property but it is high in our list for this weekend. May not even have to worry about all this


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you know you are a fish geek when........................hahahahah


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

onefishtwofish said:


> you know you are a fish geek when........................hahahahah


First world problems ey lol


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

onefishtwofish said:


> you know you are a fish geek when........................hahahahah


First world problems...lol


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

one thing you may want to consider is the effect of the vibration on the O2 compartment of the water in the tank. Heavy vibration can cause all the dissolved O2 to dissipate, leaving nothing for the fish to breathe. I lost many fish in my office tank, next to a busy street, buses, etc, before I figured this one out. They would be fine one day, come to work the next day, 4 big oscars, or schools of Congo tetras (different times!) would be belly up from asphyxiation the next morning, no warning. You will need extra aeration, it seemed to help my setup, haven't lost a fish since I added that. I mean a lot of bubbles, not just venturis on the outlets or a little surface agitation. 

Just something to be aware of, Good luck!

Brent


----------

